# ADSL, ADSL 2, ADSL 2+  και  Broadband Hardware > Cisco  ADSL modems και routers >  Cisco 837 ADSL Router

## wintech2003

Καλησπέρα,

Μόλις πριν από λίγες ώρες έλαβα το Cisco 837 για την ADSL over PSTN γραμμή μου.

Βέβαια συνδέοντας το router στο splitter συμπέρανα ότι ΑΚΟΜΑ δεν μου έχουν ενεργοποιήσει την ADSL (τους δικαιολογώ λόγω χιονιά...) :-(

Το λοιπον... έκανα την αλλαγή από CRWS σε SDM (κατέβασα και την τελευταία έκδοση  :Smile:  και μπήκα στο SDM...

Φτάνω λοιπον στην ρύθμιση του WAN... και έχω τις εξής επιλογές:

-PPPoE
-RFC1483 Routing with AAL5SNAP
-RFC1483 Routing with AAL5MUX

1. PPPoE δεν θέλω... 
2. Τί είναι AAL5SNAP και τι AAL5MUX?.. Έριξα μια ματια στο google αλλά κάτι συκεκριμένο δεν βρήκα.

Γενικές πληροφορίες για την σύνδεση μου: 

Συνδέομαι (ΘΑ συνδεομαι μάλλον) σε Siemens DSLAM.
Το splitter μου είναι της Zyxel (να ζητήσω ένα siemens από τον ΟΤΕ μήπως?)
Η σύνδεση μου είναι 384 με 8 static IP's
Η τηλεφωνική μου γραμμή είναι PSTN.


Και επειδή μετα από τόσα λόγια ίσως κάποιοι δεν κατάλαβαν τι ζητάω.... Θέλω απλά να μάθω τι να διαλέξω βάση των παραπάνω χαρακτηριστικών της γραμμής/σύνδεσης/κτλ. μου

AAL5SNAP ή AAL5MUX?


Ιδού η απορία....   :Very Happy:  



Thnx! :-)

----------


## BoGe

> Καλησπέρα,
> 
> Μόλις πριν από λίγες ώρες έλαβα το Cisco 837 για την ADSL over PSTN γραμμή μου.


Πές μου αν δεν σου κάνει κόπο, πόσο και από που το πήρες;

----------


## wintech2003

> Πές μου αν δεν σου κάνει κόπο, πόσο και από που το πήρες;


Από http://www.e-microchip.gr (δεν το έχει στην λίστα, το ζήτησα με e-mail) και το πήρα 410€ τελική με το ΦΠΑ και τα μεταφορικά, το οποίο το θεωρώ ΠΟΛΥ καλή τιμή :-) αφού στο dealtime.co.uk http://www.dealtime.co.uk/xPC-Cisco_...er_CISCO837_K9 η φθηνότερη τιμή είναι 490€ (330 λίρες)

----------


## aLoNe

> Καλησπέρα,
> 
> Μόλις πριν από λίγες ώρες έλαβα το Cisco 837 για την ADSL over PSTN γραμμή μου.


Επειδή ενδιαφέρομαι και εγώ για το συγκεκριμένο μοντέλο της cisco, πήρα τηλ στην cisco hellas, αλλά μου είπαν ότι πουλάνε μόνο μέσω αντιπροσώπων. 

Εσένα σε πόσο καιρό σου ήρθε από την microchip?

----------


## anon6128

Το δικό μου 837 παίζει μια χαρα με το AAL5MUX που είχε default. Βεβαια δεν έχω static IPs και δεν ξέρω την διαφορά. Πάντως θυμαμαι οτι αναφερεται στο software manual που υπάρχει στο CD που τον συνοδευε (ένα pdf 590 σελίδων   :Shocked:  )

Μια πρόταση: κράτα backup από τα αρχεία της flash και webflash. Ο δικός μου έχασε τα παντα και από τις δύο μνήμες στην προσπάθεια για αυτόματο update του CWRS.

Αλήθεια, βρήκες κανένα link για manual download νέων εκδόσεων του CRWS;

----------


## wintech2003

> Επειδή ενδιαφέρομαι και εγώ για το συγκεκριμένο μοντέλο της cisco, πήρα τηλ στην cisco hellas, αλλά μου είπαν ότι πουλάνε μόνο μέσω αντιπροσώπων. 
> 
> Εσένα σε πόσο καιρό σου ήρθε από την microchip?



Σε 2 μέρες το είχα. Και την courier την πληρωσαν εκεινοι  :Smile:  Είναι πάντως πολύ καλη η τιμή γιατι το έψαξα το θέμα πρώτα...

----------


## wintech2003

> Το δικό μου 837 παίζει μια χαρα με το AAL5MUX που είχε default. Βεβαια δεν έχω static IPs και δεν ξέρω την διαφορά. Πάντως θυμαμαι οτι αναφερεται στο software manual που υπάρχει στο CD που τον συνοδευε (ένα pdf 590 σελίδων   )
> 
> Μια πρόταση: κράτα backup από τα αρχεία της flash και webflash. Ο δικός μου έχασε τα παντα και από τις δύο μνήμες στην προσπάθεια για αυτόματο update του CWRS.
> 
> Αλήθεια, βρήκες κανένα link για manual download νέων εκδόσεων του CRWS;



Thnx  :Smile:  θα το δοκιμάσω μόλις ανάψει το ADSL CD  :Smile:  Για την ώρα δεν βλέπω φως...
Updates για το CWRS θα βρείς στο  http://www.cisco.com/pcgi-bin/tablebuild.pl/crws και για το SDM στο http://www.cisco.com/pcgi-bin/tablebuild.pl/sdm

Επίσης ένα καλό manual είναι το http://www.cisco.com/en/US/products/...08017dcc8.html (Switching Between SDM and CRWS on 83x Series Routers-Cisco Security Device Manager)

Αυτό το pdf των 590 σελίδων που λες δεν το βρίσκω στο CD  :Sad:  Μηπως θυμάσε πως λεγόταν?

----------


## anon6128

Ευχαριστώ για το link.... Το pdf είναι το 800swg.pdf. Ξεκινάει από δικτυακή ορολογία, και δίνει ακόμη και πρότυπα configurations.
Τελικά ότι δίνεις παίρνεις.....   :Very Happy:

----------


## BoGe

> Ευχαριστώ για το link.... Το pdf είναι το 800swg.pdf. Ξεκινάει από δικτυακή ορολογία, και δίνει ακόμη και πρότυπα configurations.
> Τελικά ότι δίνεις παίρνεις.....


Μήπως πρόλαβες να ασχοληθείς και να ελένξεις πόσα connections σηκώνει παράλληλα;

----------


## anon6128

Για την ωρα, όσο και να το ζόρισα δεν ξεπερασα τις 400 συνδεσεις. Είναι γεγονός ότι την πρώτη μέρα λειτουργίας μου "κόλλησε" δύο φορες, αλλά τελικά μάλλον εφταιγε το σεταρισμα eMule+Norton P. Firewall. Αφου ρυθμίστηκαν αυτά, όσο και να προσπαθώ δεν μπορώ να τον "στριμώξω".

Αν έχετε καμιά προταση για crash test πείτε μου...   :Twisted Evil:

----------


## wintech2003

Ρε γμτ.. ακόμα δεν μου έχουν ενεργοποιήσει την ADSL... τόσο που πήγα και σύνδεσα και ένα άλλο DSL Modem να δώ μηπως έχει κανενα πρόβλημα το Cisco....  :Sad:

----------


## wintech2003

Και ΝΑΙ!!! ο απίστευτός ΟΤΕ!!

Δεν είχαν στείλει λεει ακόμα την αίτηση στην Αθήνα.. 

Ετσι λοιπον θα ενεργοποιηθεί την άλλη Τετάρτη!!!!!!

Σύνολο λοιπον (αν δουλεψει την αλλη τεταρτη) 15 μέρες για ADSL...!!

Ευτυχως αυριο κατεβαινω Ρόδο μέχρι την Τετάρτη οπότε ελπίζω όταν γυρίσω να έχει ανάψει το λαμπάκι.......  8)

----------


## anon6128

> Μήπως πρόλαβες να ασχοληθείς και να ελένξεις πόσα connections σηκώνει παράλληλα;


Φίλε *BoGe*,
εξαρτάται από τι εννοείς connections. Αν εννοείς τα connections του eMule, δεν μπορεσα να τα ανεβάσω πάνω από 400 (αν και προσπάθησα, το eMule απλά διαφωνούσε   :Shocked:  )
Ωστόσο υπάρχει στο CLI του Cisco μια εντολή "show ip nat statistics" η οποία δίνει έναν αριθμό active translations, που ουσιαστικά είναι και το connections που ζητάνε τα μηχανήματα του LAN από το router (και άρα που διαχειρίζεται ο router) τη συγκεκριμένη χρονική στιγμή. Σε αυτά τα statistics έχω δεί αριθμούς μεγαλύτερους από 20000.
Ελπίζω να βοήθησα.

----------


## BoGe

> Μήπως πρόλαβες να ασχοληθείς και να ελένξεις πόσα connections σηκώνει παράλληλα;
> 			
> 		
> 
> Φίλε *BoGe*,
> εξαρτάται από τι εννοείς connections. Αν εννοείς τα connections του eMule, δεν μπορεσα να τα ανεβάσω πάνω από 400 (αν και προσπάθησα, το eMule απλά διαφωνούσε   )
> Ωστόσο υπάρχει στο CLI του Cisco μια εντολή "show ip nat statistics" η οποία δίνει έναν αριθμό active translations, που ουσιαστικά είναι και το connections που ζητάνε τα μηχανήματα του LAN από το router (και άρα που διαχειρίζεται ο router) τη συγκεκριμένη χρονική στιγμή. Σε αυτά τα statistics έχω δεί αριθμούς μεγαλύτερους από 20000.
> Ελπίζω να βοήθησα.


Εννοώ από τα connections που δημιουργούνται από το KaZaa

----------


## anon6128

> Εννοώ από τα connections που δημιουργούνται από το KaZaa


Λοιπόν φίλε *BoGe*, 
μέσα στο τριήμερο κατάφερα να κάνω μια δοκιμή με Kazaa, αν και ουσιαστικά το έχω εγκαταλειψει εδώ και κάτι μήνες....
Έκανα search για κάποιες "δημοφιλείς" λέξεις (   :Wink:   ) και επέλεξα τα αρχεία που υπήρχαν διαθέσιμα από 3 χρήστες και πάνω. Συνολικά πρόσθεσα 242 αρχεία, και αφαιρώντας κάποια που έγιναν αμέσως "Remotely qeued" ειχα για περίπου 3 ώρες, 190-200 ταυτόχρονα downloads.
Αποτέλεσμα: το PC μου έφτασε CPU usage 92%-100% αλλά ο router δεν κατάλαβε τίποτα   :Very Happy:   . Από άλλο PC που δοκίμασα να δω web, το εξυπηρέτησε κανονικά ο cisco αλλά προφανώς αργά, καθώς το Kazaa τραβούσε σταθερά τουλάχιστον 36k.
Ελπίζω τα παραπάνω να απαντούν στο ερώτημά σου.

----------


## BoGe

> Εννοώ από τα connections που δημιουργούνται από το KaZaa 
> 			
> 		
> 
> Λοιπόν φίλε *BoGe*, 
> μέσα στο τριήμερο κατάφερα να κάνω μια δοκιμή με Kazaa, αν και ουσιαστικά το έχω εγκαταλειψει εδώ και κάτι μήνες....
> Έκανα search για κάποιες "δημοφιλείς" λέξεις (    ) και επέλεξα τα αρχεία που υπήρχαν διαθέσιμα από 3 χρήστες και πάνω. Συνολικά πρόσθεσα 242 αρχεία, και αφαιρώντας κάποια που έγιναν αμέσως "Remotely qeued" ειχα για περίπου 3 ώρες, 190-200 ταυτόχρονα downloads.
> Αποτέλεσμα: το PC μου έφτασε CPU usage 92%-100% αλλά ο router δεν κατάλαβε τίποτα    . Από άλλο PC που δοκίμασα να δω web, το εξυπηρέτησε κανονικά ο cisco αλλά προφανώς αργά, καθώς το Kazaa τραβούσε σταθερά τουλάχιστον 36k.
> Ελπίζω τα παραπάνω να απαντούν στο ερώτημά σου.


Σε ευχαρηστώ πολή για την διάθεση και τον χρόνο που διέθεσες

Αύριο (Τετάρτη) περιμένω να έρθει το 837 που έχω παραγγείλει, όπου και θα περάσει από τον ανάλογο έλεγχο

----------


## BeholderX

Σκέφτομαι πολύ σοβαρά να αλλάξω το Zyxel 650H-31 Modem & Router με το CISCO 837 Router (είναι και Modem, έτσι δεν είναι ?), λόγω του *emule* (τα παίζει με ταυτόχρονο browsing στο ιντερνετ το 650Η αν δεν κατεβάσεις τα max connections μαζί με άλλες μπακουριές, έστω και αν κατεβάζεις/ανεβάζεις στο 50% της δυνατότητας της DSL γραμμής...). Mου την εχει δώσει *απίστευτα*   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:   η κατάσταση.
Ηδη από χτες έχω επικοινωνήσει με CISCO και περιμένω την δεύτερη απάντησή τους σχετικά με τα max connections και το emule, p2p sharing, κτλ (έχω στείλει και στη Zyxel, να δω τι θα πούνε και αυτοί, αν και νομίζω ότι η κατάσταση του 650Η δεν σώζεται με τίποτα, ίσως το 652Η+switch να λύσει το πρόβλημα παρόλο αυτά, με μικρότερο κόστος).

Είμαι σε Ιντρακομ DSLAM, θα δουλέψει *φαντάζομαι* χωρίς πρόβλημα το CISCO, όπως και το Zyxel ?

Αξίζει την αναβάθμιση λέτε ? Θα λύσει τα browsing προβλήματα ???   :Question:

----------


## BoGe

> Σκέφτομαι πολύ σοβαρά να αλλάξω το Zyxel 650H-31 Modem & Router με το CISCO 837 Router (είναι και Modem, έτσι δεν είναι ?), λόγω του *emule* (τα παίζει με ταυτόχρονο browsing στο ιντερνετ το 650Η αν δεν κατεβάσεις τα max connections μαζί με άλλες μπακουριές, έστω και αν κατεβάζεις/ανεβάζεις στο 50% της δυνατότητας της DSL γραμμής...). Mου την εχει δώσει *απίστευτα*      η κατάσταση.
> Ηδη από χτες έχω επικοινωνήσει με CISCO και περιμένω την δεύτερη απάντησή τους σχετικά με τα max connections και το emule, p2p sharing, κτλ (έχω στείλει και στη Zyxel, να δω τι θα πούνε και αυτοί, αν και νομίζω ότι η κατάσταση του 650Η δεν σώζεται με τίποτα, ίσως το 652Η+switch να λύσει το πρόβλημα παρόλο αυτά, με μικρότερο κόστος).
> 
> Είμαι σε Ιντρακομ DSLAM, θα δουλέψει *φαντάζομαι* χωρίς πρόβλημα το CISCO, όπως και το Zyxel ?
> 
> Αξίζει την αναβάθμιση λέτε ? Θα λύσει τα browsing προβλήματα ???


Το Cisco έχει βασική μνήμη 32ΜΒ επεκτάσιμη, ενώ το Zyxel ίσως 512ΚΒ

Το αν θα λύσει το προβλημά σου δεν μπορώ να στο πω μιας και ακόμα δεν το έχω δουλέψει, αλλά απο το παραπάνω που αναφέρω ίσως βγάλεις κάποια πρόχειρα συμπεράσματα. 
Το περιμένω μέσα στην εβδομάδα (380 με ΦΠΑ). Όταν το πάρω θα σου πω.

----------


## NetTraptor

Megale πε μου τετοια πε μου τετοια..... ο 837 μου ερχετε αυριο.....Yea  :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:

----------


## anon6128

> Το Cisco έχει βασική μνήμη 32ΜΒ επεκτάσιμη, ενώ το Zyxel ίσως 512ΚΒ


Αν και δεν το εχω επιβεβαιώσει αλλά ο 837 πρέπει να μου ήρθε με 48ΜΒ. Τα specs του, λένε default μνήμη 32MB επεκτάσιμη έως τα 48ΜΒ. Ωστόσο στο show ver του router και στα χαρακτηριστικά από το SDM μου δίνει 48ΜΒ   :Very Happy:  

Όσο για ταυτόχρονο surfing και mule δεν υπάρχει κανενα απολύτως πρόβλημα. Με max connections στο mule 800 (αν και ποτέ δεν ξεπερασε τα 400), και 20 αρχεία να κατεβαίνουν ταυτοχρονα (23 active downloads) το surfing γίνεται άνετα, με δεδομένο παντα το όριο του bandwidth. Και σε Intracom DSLAM όλα αυτα.

Καλά downloads...   :Very Happy:

----------


## wintech2003

Ρε παιδιά..... Έλεος..... Θα με πιάσουν τα κλάματα...

ΔΕΝ ΠΑΙΖΕΙ Η DSL ΜΟΥ ΑΚΟΜΑ!!! ΜΠΠΠΠΟοοοοοοοοοοουυυυυυυυυυχχχχχοοουυυυυυυυ  :Sad: ((((

Τι έχω φταίξει σε αυτόν τον κόσμο?...

Στον ΟΤΕ σήμερα μπήκαν στο σύστημα και είδαν πως σήμερα 9:41 το πρωι ολοκληρώθηκε η εγκατάσταση. Στο σπίτι μου ΤΙΠΟΤΑ!!! Τζίφος!!!

Πάνε 14 μέρες από την ημερομηνία αίτησης και 10 μέρες από την ημέρα που συντάχθηκε η εντολή κατασκευής. Και ακόμα το γ*****νο λαμπάκι CD δεν ανάβει!!

Είμαι απίστευτα απελπισμένος............ 

Θέλω να πάω να τους πυροβολήσω 1-1 εκεί μέσα... Γαμώ το μονοπώλιο τους!!

Και η δικαιολογία?????.... "ΟΙ ΕΚΛΟΓΕΣ!!!!"

Τι να κάνω ο δύστυχος?...

----------


## NetTraptor

φιλε εγω με το jetspeed ζητημα ειναι να μπορω να βαλω 250 connections... Ισως σημερα ο Cisco να ερθει.... Can't wait  :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:

----------


## anon6128

Μετά από εντατικές δοκιμές 2 εβδομάδων, θα ήθελα να κάνω δύο "προτάσεις" στους χρήστες (ή υποψήφιους χρήστες) του 837:

1.   Κρατήστε backup από τα περιεχόμενα των flash και webflash του router. Μέσα σε δύο εβδομάδες χρειάστηκε να τα ξανακάνω upload 2 φορές στο Cisco. Βέβαια είναι περίοδος "δοκιμών"  :Wink:  , και τον ταλαιπώρω ιδιαίτερα, πιστεύω ότι δεν θα συνεχιστεί αυτή η κατάσταση.

2.   Αν αποφασίσετε να του περάσετε καινούριο IOS, παρακολουθήστε το router για το επόμενο 24ωρο. Ο δικός μου με το τελευταίο IOS (12.3 αν θυμάμαι καλά), μετά από κάποιες ώρες λειτουργίας κολλούσε, δίνοντας μηνύματα λάθους για memory allocation. Αυτό οφείλεται λογικά ή στο γεγονός ότι το νέο IOS είναι μεγαλύτερο σε μέγεθος (περίπου κατά 1ΜΒ) ή σε κάποιο bug.

----------


## BoGe

> Το Cisco έχει βασική μνήμη 32ΜΒ επεκτάσιμη, ενώ το Zyxel ίσως 512ΚΒ 
> 			
> 		
> 
> Αν και δεν το εχω επιβεβαιώσει αλλά ο 837 πρέπει να μου ήρθε με 48ΜΒ. Τα specs του, λένε default μνήμη 32MB επεκτάσιμη έως τα 48ΜΒ. Ωστόσο στο show ver του router και στα χαρακτηριστικά από το SDM μου δίνει 48ΜΒ


Και σε μένα το ίδιο εμφανίζει.
Μια πρόχειρη ματιά πού έριξα από το πλάι στην υποδοχή για επιπλέον μνήμα είδα ότι έχει προστεθεί μνήμη

----------


## euri

> Μετά από εντατικές δοκιμές 2 εβδομάδων, θα ήθελα να κάνω δύο "προτάσεις" στους χρήστες (ή υποψήφιους χρήστες) του 837:
> 
> 1.   Κρατήστε backup από τα περιεχόμενα των flash και webflash του router. Μέσα σε δύο εβδομάδες χρειάστηκε να τα ξανακάνω upload 2 φορές στο Cisco. Βέβαια είναι περίοδος "δοκιμών"  , και τον ταλαιπώρω ιδιαίτερα, πιστεύω ότι δεν θα συνεχιστεί αυτή η κατάσταση.
> 
> 2.   Αν αποφασίσετε να του περάσετε καινούριο IOS, παρακολουθήστε το router για το επόμενο 24ωρο. Ο δικός μου με το τελευταίο IOS (12.3 αν θυμάμαι καλά), μετά από κάποιες ώρες λειτουργίας κολλούσε, δίνοντας μηνύματα λάθους για memory allocation. Αυτό οφείλεται λογικά ή στο γεγονός ότι το νέο IOS είναι μεγαλύτερο σε μέγεθος (περίπου κατά 1ΜΒ) ή σε κάποιο bug.


Συμφωνώ και επαυξάνω.  Είναι λίγο μπελαλίδικα τα cisco αλλά στο τέλος μάλλον αξίζει τον κόπο.  Δυστυχώς πολλές εκδόσεις του IOS έχουν ψιλοπροβληματάκια.  Δες στο http://www.adslgr.com/forum/viewtopi...=2935&start=30  ποια version  έχω στον 836 και παίζει τέλεια, χωρίς κανένα διάλειμμα.  Αφού βέβαια με ταλαιπώρησε για πάνω από ένα μήνα...

----------


## anon6128

Φίλε *euri*, 

φοβάμαι ότι έχω δυσάρεστα νέα   :Crying:    Ο 837 μου ήρθε με το 12.2(13) και με αυτό δούλευε κανονικότατα. Ωστόσο η cisco έχει βγάλει και νέα έκδοση στη σειρά 12.3. Και αυτή είναι που μου δημιούργησε τα προβλήματα. Μετά από 2 μέρες troubleshooting κατέληξα στο 12.2 και με αυτό ο router δουλεύει σταθερότατα.
Έτσι οδηγούμαστε στο συμπέρασμα που έγραψα στο προηγούμενο post: Ή υπάρχει bug KAI στο νέο IOS ή, με δεδομένο ότι το 12.3 είναι μεγαλύτερο σαν μέγεθος, "πέφτει" λίγο μεγάλο για τη συγκεκριμένη σειρά της cisco (αν και τα release notes λένε ότι πρέπει να παίζει)

----------


## euri

*anon6128*,  όταν πέρασες το 12.3 το παλιό image το έσβησες ή το άφησες μέσα;  Αν θυμάμαι καλά σου έδινε τη δυνατότητα να το σβήσεις ή να το κρατήσεις και μετά να ορίσεις από ποιο image να φορτώσει.  Στην περίπτωση όμως που άφηνες και το παλιό μέσα έπρεπε να υπάρχει ο απαιτούμενος χώρος για να μπορέσει να καθήσει σωστά.

Λες να έκανε πατάτα η Cisco και να έφτιαξε IOS που δε χωράει στα μηχανάκια της;    :Exclamation:

----------


## anon6128

*euri*, δεν χωράνε και τα δύο images στη flash του router. Αναγκαστικά πρέπει να έχεις καθε φορά ένα από τα δύο. Μπορείς βέβαια να το ρυθμίσεις ώστε να bootαρει από tftp οπότε εκεί διαλέγεις και το αρχείο που θα χρησιμοποιηθεί.

Το 12.2 είναι 5,41ΜΒ ενώ το 12.3 είναι 6,00ΜΒ στο συμπιεσμένο image. Όταν το image κάνει decompress στη RAM του router καταλαμβάνει περίπου 1ΜΒ περισσότερο, περιορίζοντας έτσι προφανώς τα proccesses που μπορεί να διαχειριστεί ο router ταυτόχρονα. Πιθανόν το 12.3 να παίζει άψογα κάτω από φυσιολογικές συνθήκες, αλλά με το eMule μάλλον δεν τα πάνε και πολύ καλά   :Sad:   .

Θα το ξαναδοκιμάσω πάντως, γιατί και εμένα μου φαίνεται δύσκολο να έκανε τέτοιο λάθος η Cisco.

----------


## BoGe

> Για την ωρα, όσο και να το ζόρισα δεν ξεπερασα τις 400 συνδεσεις. Είναι γεγονός ότι την πρώτη μέρα λειτουργίας μου "κόλλησε" δύο φορες, αλλά τελικά μάλλον εφταιγε το σεταρισμα eMule+Norton P. Firewall. Αφου ρυθμίστηκαν αυτά, όσο και να προσπαθώ δεν μπορώ να τον "στριμώξω".
> 
> Αν έχετε καμιά προταση για crash test πείτε μου...


Μήπως κοίταξες αν μπορείς να κάνεις DCC send στο mIRC;
Μπορείς να λάβεις κλήσεις σε NetMeeting;
πια τα αποτελέσματα;

----------


## wintech2003

μπορεί δλδ να φταίει το IOS version που δεν ανάβει το λαμπάκι του DSL (CD)?

show version:

Cisco Internetwork Operating System Software
IOS (tm) C837 Software (C837-K9O3Y6-M), Version 12.3(2)XC, EARLY DEPLOYMENT RELE
ASE SOFTWARE (fc1)
Synched to technology version 12.3(1.6)T
TAC Support: http://www.cisco.com/tac
Copyright (c) 1986-2003 by cisco Systems, Inc.
Compiled Thu 25-Sep-03 10:33 by ealyon
Image text-base: 0x800131E8, data-base: 0x80B928E0

ROM: System Bootstrap, Version 12.2(8r)YN, RELEASE SOFTWARE (fc1)
ROM: C837 Software (C837-K9O3Y6-M), Version 12.3(2)XC, EARLY DEPLOYMENT RELEASE
SOFTWARE (fc1)


μήπως να ξαναγυρίσω στην εργοστασιακή?

btw..... που θα την βρώ?  :Smile: 

έχει κανεις ενα backup να μου στείλει για να το κάνω upload με tftp?
και ίσως τις εντολές που πρέπει να δώσω???.....   :Embarassed:  

επίσης... έχει τύχει σε κανεναν να αναβοσβήνουν τα λαμπάκια RXD και TXD του ADSL σαν τρελλα (ενώ δεν έχει σύνδεση με DSLAM... δλδ το CD είναι σβηστό..) 
Κάπου είχα διαβάσει πως κάποιος είχε καποιο παρόμοιο πρόβλημα, αλλά δεν θυμάμαι που....


Anyway, ευχαριστώ από τώρα όποιον βοηθήσει και μου στείλει το παλιο IOS καθώς και ενα link για ενα καλό tftp server καθότι είμαι με 56kb αυτή τη στιγμή και ο tftp server από την Solarwinds είναι 15ΜΒ...

----------


## anon6128

> μπορεί δλδ να φταίει το IOS version που δεν ανάβει το λαμπάκι του DSL (CD)?


Λογικά όχι. Με το 12.3 συγχρόνιζε κανονικά.




> έχει κανεις ενα backup να μου στείλει για να το κάνω upload με tftp? 
> και ίσως τις εντολές που πρέπει να δώσω???.....


Τo έχω αλλά είναι 6ΜΒ, μάλλον δεν μπορεί να σταλλεί με mail. Αν σκέφτεσαι κάποιο άλλο τρόπο πές μου.




> επίσης... έχει τύχει σε κανεναν να αναβοσβήνουν τα λαμπάκια RXD και TXD του ADSL σαν τρελλα (ενώ δεν έχει σύνδεση με DSLAM... δλδ το CD είναι σβηστό..)


Αυτό είναι φυσιολογικό. Απο ό,τι έχω καταλάβει, με το ξεκίνημά του ο Cisco ενεργοποιεί έναν snmp agent που προσπαθεί να πετύχει συγχρονισμό και αυτός είναι που δημιουργεί αυτή την "κίνηση" στα RXD και TXD. Ακόμη και όταν ανάψει το CD, αν αποσυνδέσεις το καλώδιο της γραμμής από το router θα κάνει το ίδιο πράγμα. 

Για TFTP Server πήγαινε στο www.klever.net και κατέβασε το PumpKIN TFTP Server/Client. Μικρό πρόγραμμα (γύρω στα 200k αν θυμάμαι καλά) και free.

*BoGe,* mIRC δεν δουλεύω καθόλου. Με το netmeeting θα κάνω τις απαραίτητες δοκιμές και θα γράψω αποτελέσματα.

----------


## chatasos

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από anon6128
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Το Cisco έχει βασική μνήμη 32ΜΒ επεκτάσιμη, ενώ το Zyxel ίσως 512ΚΒ 
> 			
> ...


Αν θυμάμαι καλά, ο 837 δεν έχει εξωτερική υποδοχή. Η έξτρα RAM (ή flash) μπαίνουν εσωτερικά.

----------


## chatasos

> Έτσι οδηγούμαστε στο συμπέρασμα που έγραψα στο προηγούμενο post: Ή υπάρχει bug KAI στο νέο IOS ή, με δεδομένο ότι το 12.3 είναι μεγαλύτερο σαν μέγεθος, "πέφτει" λίγο μεγάλο για τη συγκεκριμένη σειρά της cisco (αν και τα release notes λένε ότι πρέπει να παίζει)


Κατά 99% το 1ο.  :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:  

Mόνο τα XC/ΧΕ 12.3 IOS για 837 θέλουν 48MBram.

----------


## wintech2003

Μπα... δοκίμασα και με άλλο εξοπλισμο... δεν φταιεί τπτ στο router...

Η κωλογραμμη είναι... ελπίζω να μην έχει κανενα πρόβλημα η καλωδίωση στο σπίτι (μέσω σε πολυκατοικία 30+ ετών - φοιτητης) γιατι θα πρέπει να κατεβάζω καλώδιο δικτύου από τον 2ο όροφο, μέχρι το κουτί του ΟΤΕ στην πολυκατοικία... Which sux!

Από την άλλο όμως είμαι από τους τυχερούς που μένουν στα 200μ από τον ΟΤΕ...  :Smile:  

Τί να το κάνω όμως που δεν μου ενεργοποιούν την DSL...?

----------


## wintech2003

Όλοι όσοι δουλευετε το 837 αυτή τη στιγμή, την σύνδεση σε τι encapsulation mode τη εχετε?
Δεν βρίσκω το κλασικο PPPoA...  :Sad: 

Ποιο είναι το αντιστοιχο του?..  To RFC1483Routing δεν ζητάει πουθενα να του δώσεις username και password για να κανεις autenticate. Μόνο στο PPPoE το ζητάει.

Αλλα μετα θα πρέπει να κάνω σύνδεση μέσα από τα XP με τον PPPoE client τους?

Δεν γίνεται απλά να το ρυθμίσω για μια nailed-on connection, στην οποία να υπάρχει και authentication με κάποιο τρόπο?

Και τώρα η κρίσιμη ερώτηση... το RFC1483 αφού δεν έχει authentication.. που χρησιμευει?... Υπάρχει δυνατότητα να κάνω σύνδεση με τον ISP μου με RFC1483?

----------


## BoGe

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από BoGe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχικό μήνυμα από anon6128
> 
> ...


Εσωτερικά κοίταξα από τις τρύπες που έχει

----------


## wintech2003

Μου ενεργοποιήσαν την γραμμή!! Τελικά είχαν ενα πρόβλημα στον κατανεμητη... δεν πατούσε καλα ενα καλώδιο λεει  :Smile: 

Τεσπα, μπορεί κανεις να μου απαντήσει την παραπάνω ερώτηση μου?....




> Όλοι όσοι δουλευετε το 837 αυτή τη στιγμή, την σύνδεση σε τι encapsulation mode τη εχετε? 
> Δεν βρίσκω το κλασικο PPPoA...  
> 
> Ποιο είναι το αντιστοιχο του?.. To RFC1483Routing δεν ζητάει πουθενα να του δώσεις username και password για να κανεις autenticate. Μόνο στο PPPoE το ζητάει. 
> 
> Αλλα μετα θα πρέπει να κάνω σύνδεση μέσα από τα XP με τον PPPoE client τους? 
> 
> Δεν γίνεται απλά να το ρυθμίσω για μια nailed-on connection, στην οποία να υπάρχει και authentication με κάποιο τρόπο? 
> 
> Και τώρα η κρίσιμη ερώτηση... το RFC1483 αφού δεν έχει authentication.. που χρησιμευει?... Υπάρχει δυνατότητα να κάνω σύνδεση με τον ISP μου με RFC1483?

----------


## anon6128

Αν κατάλαβα καλά έχεις κάνει αίτηση για PPPoA. 
Από το CRWS στο Scenario Setup (ή κάπως ετσι, δεν τον εχω μπροστά μου) υπάρχει ένα menu οπου επιλέγεις σενάριο. Εκει θα βρεις μια επιλογή για PPPoA με Dynamic IP. Όταν το επιλέξεις θα σου ζητήσει username και password, VPI (=8 ), VCI(=35). Όταν του δωσεις apply λογικά θα κανει τις ρυθμίσεις μόνος του και θα σε επιστρέψει στην αρχική σελίδα του CRWS όπου θα δείς αν έχεις πάρει IP.
Good Luck   :Very Happy:

----------


## wintech2003

Το CRWS δεν μου δουλευει σε XP........ Αργει να φορτωσει και δεν προχωραει.

Τι Java έχεις και από που το κατέβασες?

----------


## BoGe

Το έφτασα στις 4000 connections με KaZaa και Emule.
Πρόβλημα κανένα

----------


## anon6128

> Το έφτασα στις 4000 connections με KaZaa και Emule.


Αν θέλεις, γράψε πώς (με ποια διαδικασία)  βλέπεις τα connections.
Αντέ, καλά downloads   :Very Happy:

----------


## chatasos

> Και τώρα η κρίσιμη ερώτηση... το RFC1483 αφού δεν έχει authentication.. που χρησιμευει?... Υπάρχει δυνατότητα να κάνω σύνδεση με τον ISP μου με RFC1483?


Mε τους γνωστούς isps όχι. Με άλλους όμως (π.χ. IC) θα μπορούσες.

ΥΓ: Όταν έχεις μόνο έναν isp με δικιά του γραμμή προς εσένα δεν υπάρχει λόγος για authentication. Όπως δεν το χρειάζονται και όσοι έχουν μισθωμένες.
 :Wink:

----------


## BoGe

> Το έφτασα στις 4000 connections με KaZaa και Emule. 
> 			
> 		
> 
> Αν θέλεις, γράψε πώς (με ποια διαδικασία)  βλέπεις τα connections.
> Αντέ, καλά downloads


To modem το έχω συδέσει σε υπολογιστή, στον οποίο τρέχει πρόγραμμα της Kerio το οποίο κάνει το μοίρασμα της σύνδεσης.

Το πρόγραμμα της Kerio αναφέρει τα connections

----------


## wintech2003

Ξέρει κανεις πώς μέσω του CLI ελευθερώνω κάποια ports από το firewall?

π.χ. θέλω να ανοίξω από το 6881 μέχρι το 6999 (για το Bittorrent).

Τι πρέπει να κάνω?

----------


## wintech2003

Έδωσα:

configure terminal
access-list 111 permit tcp any any range 6881 6999
CTRL^Z

(Δεν έδωσα reload)... Δεν πρέπει όμως να υπάρχει μια εντολή για να κάνει deliver τα settings στο router?

Ποιά είναι αυτή?

----------


## NetTraptor

Γιουυυυυ Χουυυυυυυυ
Χθες παρελαβα τον Cisco.... κατεβαζει σταθερα 60KB upwards απο e-mule με 1024/256 για 24hrs τωρα.
JetSpeed die mf.
Θα τον τριψω στην μουρι του ΟΤΕ το ριμαδι το Jet.
Μπορειτε να δοσετε version απο IOS ολοι???
Mine is 12.3(2)XC
Κανα screen shot απο το SDM? Δεν το πολικαταλαβενω και εχω κανει PAT. Εχω μερικες static που τις περναω σε internal IPs (Ports) αλλα το Firewall policy δεν το καταλαβα και πολυ... Δοκιμασα να ανιξω καποια range αλλα ....

----------


## NetTraptor

> μπορεί δλδ να φταίει το IOS version που δεν ανάβει το λαμπάκι του DSL (CD)?
> 
> show version:
> 
> Cisco Internetwork Operating System Software
> IOS (tm) C837 Software (C837-K9O3Y6-M), Version 12.3(2)XC, EARLY DEPLOYMENT RELE
> ASE SOFTWARE (fc1)
> Synched to technology version 12.3(1.6)T
> TAC Support: http://www.cisco.com/tac
> ...


You are ok mate mine works........

----------


## NetTraptor

> Έδωσα:
> 
> configure terminal
> access-list 111 permit tcp any any range 6881 6999
> CTRL^Z
> 
> (Δεν έδωσα reload)... Δεν πρέπει όμως να υπάρχει μια εντολή για να κάνει deliver τα settings στο router?
> 
> Ποιά είναι αυτή?


Κανε
copy run start
πριν το reload
Το Full Version της εντολης ειναι 
Router#copy running-config startup-config
Router#reload
αλλα που ειναν bound το access list 111??

----------


## NetTraptor

σορρυ εξω το Router# hmmmm cut paste story

----------


## wintech2003

Είναι bound στον Dialer0

Με το ABC [Yet Another Bittorrent Client] πάει σφαίρα!! Έβαλα 5 αρχεία στο queue κατεβάζω με συνολική ταχύτητα 47KB/sec με 384/128!! Με το Shadows Experimental κατέβαζα με 2KB/sec....   :Shocked:  

Anyway, όλα δουλευουν jet τωρα!!! Παει πολυ καλα.. 

Τώρα αρχίζει το ψάξιμο και οι δοκιμές.. 

 :Smile: 

Εσύ όλα καλα? Σίγουρα τελικα τα αξιζε τα λεφτά του....  :Smile: 

Ά ερώτηση.. με SDM πώς έκανες PPPoATM??.. εμένα είχε μόνο PPPoE και RFC1483 (το οποίο δευτερο δεν εδινε δυνατότητα authentication) και ετσι ξαναγυρισα στο (lame) CRWS.

----------


## NetTraptor

*wintech2003*, 
Αμα εχεις τελιωσει την ριθμηση του ΑΤΜ0, Dialer 1 και Ethernet0  τοτε μπορις να κανεις
copy home.html.hide home.html
και
copy sdm.shtml.hide sdm.shtml
μπενεις ξανα στο web και πρεστο..... SDM kicks in.
Εγω ριθμησα το connection apo to CRWS και μετα γυρισα στο SDM για το secutity config

----------


## NetTraptor

προσοχη στα μυνηματα Erase flash: οταν κανεις copy files μεσα στην flash:/
πατα no σε ολα. Αλιως you are F..ked mate. Θα χασεις το IOS και το SDM απο την flash

----------


## wintech2003

thnx!  :Smile:  i'll try it right away!  8)

----------


## NetTraptor

*wintech2003*, 
Οταν βρεις ακρι με το SDM και το Firewall Policy στιλε κανενα screen shot...
*Αν καποιος ξερει Share it with us please*...
Αν παλυ σας προλαβω θα κανω post....

----------


## boy

Έχει χρησιμοποιήσει κανείς τον vpn server του???? Αν ναι πείτε μας εντυπώσεις. Με ενδιαφέρει ιδιαίτερα αυτή του η λειτουργία. Θέλω να αποκτούν πρόσβαση στο δίκτυο μου μέσω vpn 4 μηχανήματα. Μέχρι τώρα αυτό γίνεται μέσω software. Θα μπορούσα να το κάνω αυτό από τον router???? 
Thanks

----------


## anon6128

> (Δεν έδωσα reload)... Δεν πρέπει όμως να υπάρχει μια εντολή για να κάνει deliver τα settings στο router?


Φίλε *wintech2003*,

από την στιγμή που δίνεις CTRL+Z η ρύθμιση που εκανες ενεργοποιείται. Αν διαπιστωσεις ότι είναι σωστή και δεν σου δημιουργεί προβληματα τότε απλα δινεις την εντολη write και σώζεται στο startup config, ώστε να "παίζει" και μετά από reload.  Αυτή η διαδικασία έχει το καλό ότι αν καποια εντολή που έδωσες σου δημιουργεί προβλημτα και δεν μπορείς να την αναιρέσεις με ένα reload ξαναγυρνάς στα προηγούμενα settings.

To range για τις access-lists μπορεις να το προσθέσεις απο το SDM (επιτέλους καταφερα να το παιδεψω λίγο..   :Smile:   ). Πάντως αν δοκιμάζεις από CLI, να θυμασαι ότι δεν μπορείς να προσθέσεις γραμμη σε access-list. Αν θες να προσθέσεις μια γραμμη στην access-list 111 για παράδειγμα, πρέπει να δώσεις 
no access-list 111
και να ξαναπερασεις όλες τις γραμμές που ειχε, συν τη γραμμη που θέλεις να προσθέσεις.
Ελπίζω να βοήθησα.

----------


## BoGe

Συνέδεσα κατευθείαν υπολογιστή στον modem.
Δοκίμασα να κάνω DCC send από mIRC αλλά δεν μπορώ.
Είναι εύκολο να μου πει κανείς πως μπορώ να ανοίξω όλες τις πόρτες(αν το πρόβλημα είναι εκεί), όχι μόνο για το IRC DCC send  ή ότι άλλο χρειάζεται;

___

Το modem το έχω συνδέσει σε υπολογιστή που είναι όλο το 24ωρο ανοιχτός. Από αυτόν τον υπολογιστή γίνεται το μοίρασμα της σύνδεσης με το ανάλογο πρόγραμμα βέβαια. Δεν με ενδιαφέρει να υπάρχει προστασία από το modem αλλά από το πρόγραμμα που τρέχει στον υπολογιστή που μοιράζει την σύνδεση. Γι'αυτό και δεν θέλω να υπάχει κάποιος περιορισμός από το modem.

----------


## euri

> Το CRWS δεν μου δουλευει σε XP........ Αργει να φορτωσει και δεν προχωραει.
> 
> Τι Java έχεις και από που το κατέβασες?


To CRWS δεν παίζει σωστά με το Java Runtime Environment της Sun, θέλει να έχει τη Java Machine της Microsoft.  Δεν είναι θέμα Windows το ότι δε σου παίζει το CRWS.  Και εννοείται ότι πρέπει να το σηκώνεις από τον ΙΕ, καθώς οι άλλοι browsers παίζουν με τη Java της Sun      :Exclamation:

----------


## NetTraptor

*euri*, Ohhh God... Τα ιδια και τα ιδια καθε φορα. εχει καποιος κανα νεο Version CRWS. Το  Java Machine της Microsoft εχει καταργιθει. Μονο απο site τριτων το βρισκεις πια....

----------


## wintech2003

Οποιος θέλει μπορει να κατεβάσει το VM από τον server μου:

http://www.ultraspeedhost.com/downlo...m/msjavx86.exe

cheers!  8)

----------


## chatasos

> Πάντως αν δοκιμάζεις από CLI, να θυμασαι ότι δεν μπορείς να προσθέσεις γραμμη σε access-list. Αν θες να προσθέσεις μια γραμμη στην access-list 111 για παράδειγμα, πρέπει να δώσεις 
> no access-list 111
> και να ξαναπερασεις όλες τις γραμμές που ειχε, συν τη γραμμη που θέλεις να προσθέσεις.


Εκτός αν το IOS σου υποστηρίζει το "ACL Sequence Numbering".

 :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:

----------


## anon6128

> Εκτός αν το IOS σου υποστηρίζει το "ACL Sequence Numbering".


Σωστός, άν και η μόνη έκδοση IOS που παίζει σωστά στο δικό μου 837 (και από ό,τι διάβασα σε αυτό το forum και σε άλλους) δεν το υποστηρίζει.... Οπότε για την ώρα αύτή είναι μάλλον η πιο ασφαλής μέθοδος. Ευχαριστώ πάντως για την διευκρίνιση.   :Smile:

----------


## BoGe

Επειδή ακόμα δεν έχω καταφέρει να βρω άκρη με το firewall (mIRC DCC send δεν σουλεέυει,  NetMeeting δεν έχω δοκιμάσει ακόμα), μήπως είναι εύκολο κάποιος που το έχει ρυθμίσει ή όποια άλλη ρύθμισει χρειάζεται, να κάνει ένα screenshot από το SDM και να την περάσει

----------


## axez

Συγνώμη αλλλα πω βρισκεται νεότερα ios
Στην cisco δεν βγάζω άκρη

----------


## NetTraptor

Τα IOS δεν υπάρχουν online καλύτερα να επικοινωνήσεις με τον Πουλιάδη ή την Infoquest

----------


## chatasos

> Τα IOS δεν υπάρχουν online


...για αυτούς που δεν έχουν "πρόσβαση"  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## NetTraptor

ΟΚ Ορθά στείλε όμως τα φώτα σού αν έχεις κατεβάσει τίποτα καλό… 
πχ 12.3 Mainline  :Wink:  


Φου φου δωσε φως ….πατάτα??? hehehe

----------


## chatasos

> ΟΚ Ορθά στείλε όμως τα φώτα σού αν έχεις κατεβάσει τίποτα καλό… 
> πχ 12.3 Mainline


12.3 Mainline δεν υπάρχει (και λογικά δεν θα υπάρξει) για τους 837, μόνο ED. Ανέμενε 12.4...
Το "καλό" είναι υποκειμενικό...σχετικό με τις ανάγκες του καθενός.

----------


## NetTraptor

Κανενα pre release??? 12.4. Ξερεις πια εχουν Intrusion detection. κανενα της σειρας 12.3???? ξερεις κωδικο ?? δεν το βρισκω θα ειναι στο νεο IOS?
Αν εχεις βρει επισης ακρη με το SDM Firewall config μας δινεις τα φωτα σου... Για να εχεις access στα files κατι μπορεις να συνεισφερεις ισως..

----------


## wintech2003

btw... 10 Μαρτίου βγήκε SDM 1.1a  :Smile: 

http://www.cisco.com/pcgi-bin/tablebuild.pl/sdm

Μπορεί κανεις να μου πει πως θα γίνει editable η access list 111??...

Έχω firewall ενεργοποιημένο και το emule παίζει ακόμα.. μεχρι έκεί όλα καλα.. Αλλά όλα αυτά μόνο μέσω CRWS.. Μόλις γυρίσω σε SDM ναι'μεν όλα δουλευουν ακόμα αλλά από την άλλη όταν πηγαινω 
Advanced Mode -> Firewall Policy όλα τα rules εκεί πέρα είναι κλειδωμένα....
Δεν μπορω να κανω ουτε add ούτε edit ούτε τπτ...

Και όταν παω Advanced Mode -> Rules στα Access Rules, η access list 111 (που φτιάχνει αυτόματα το CRWS) έχει ενα εικονίδιο δίπλα που την χαρακτηρίζει ως read-only...

A! Όσο για το firewall έκανα λάθος είναι disabled...   :Embarassed:  

BTW.. θα κατέβει κανεις στο Sofitel στο Cisco on Cisco Day?

http://www.cisco.com/global/GR/events/events_home.shtml

Αν ναι, pm με για να βρεθούμε!

----------


## NetTraptor

Μπααααα μονο για μεγαλα Θεματα installations . routers, VoIP, switches, hubs, Bridges, PIX μεχρι εκει φταvει οχι και IP storage τωρα.....  :Wink:  
Thanks for the SDM link...

----------


## lacbil

Για 12.2(11) ανύπαρκτο και αδύνατο εγκατάστασης το SDM, έτσι;

----------


## viron

> Για 12.2(11) ανύπαρκτο και αδύνατο εγκατάστασης το SDM, έτσι;


Cisco says SDM 2.0 :
Table 1 SDM-Supported Routers and Cisco IOS Versions
Cisco 831 and 837 
• 12.2(13)ZH or later
• 12.3(2)XA or later
• 12.3(2)T or later

Viron.

----------


## lacbil

Άρα, όχι δηλαδή! Φτού #@^#  :Sad:  

Και ο προμηθευτής μου δεν μου δίνει τη νέα έκδοση! Μόνο με >50Ε! Φτού!!!

----------


## pavlidisd

Να κάνω μία ερώτηση και γω? Πως θα κάνω ΝΑΤ έτσι ώστε ότι σκάει στην πόρτα 8080 του dialer από web να πηγαίνει σε μία ip στο lan μου όπου τρέχει ένας web server? Συγγνώμη αν έχει απαντηθεί αλλά δεν διάβασα όλα τα αποτελέσματα που μου έβγαλε η αναζήτηση...  :Embarassed:

----------


## balema

Ρε παιδια ειμαι ασχετοσ βοθηστε με το 837 ειναι καλυτερο απο το 836;Ποιες ειναι οι διαφορες τους;

----------


## wintech2003

> Συγγνώμη αν έχει απαντηθεί αλλά δεν διάβασα όλα τα αποτελέσματα που μου έβγαλε η αναζήτηση..


Κακώς! Τα posts σε ενα forum γιαυτο μένουν.. για να τα διαβάζουν οι νεότεροι.. οχι για να ξανααπντάμε τα ίδια και τα ιδια 100 φορες..

Πάντως ετσι για να σε βοηθήσω η εντολη σε CLI ειναι η:

ip nat inside source static tcp computer_ip 8080 interface Dialer1 8080

επίσης θα πρέπει να επιτρέψεις την κίνηση στην access-list σου για τον port 8080

access-list 111 permit any any eq 8080

----------


## wintech2003

Η μόνη διαφορά ειναι οτι το 836 ειναι για ADSL over ISDN ενώ το 837 για ADSL over PSTN.
Επίσης το 836 έχει και ISDN backup.

Πέρα απο αυτό ειναι ολόϊδια.

----------


## BoGe

Μπήπως γνωρίζει κανείς το αρχείο: 
c837-k9o3sy6-mz.123-8.T3.rar
που χρησιμεύει;

Ευχαρηστώ

----------


## wintech2003

Αυτό ειναι ο πυρήνας του router σου!
Ειναι το λειτουργικό του σύστημα.

Ειναι το λεγόμενο IOS και στην δική σου περίπτωση ειναι η έκδοση 12.3(8 )T

----------


## pavlidisd

> Συγγνώμη αν έχει απαντηθεί αλλά δεν διάβασα όλα τα αποτελέσματα που μου έβγαλε η αναζήτηση..
> 			
> 		
> 
> Κακώς! Τα posts σε ενα forum γιαυτο μένουν.. για να τα διαβάζουν οι νεότεροι.. οχι για να ξανααπντάμε τα ίδια και τα ιδια 100 φορες..
> 
> Πάντως ετσι για να σε βοηθήσω η εντολη σε CLI ειναι η:
> 
> ip nat inside source static tcp computer_ip 8080 interface Dialer1 8080
> ...


Έχεις δίκιο, λάθος μου. Έπρεπε να έχω διαβάσει όλα τα ποστς. Τέσπα ευχαριστώ!  :Smile:

----------


## wintech2003

Έκανα ενα λάθος σχετικά με την access-list.. Πιο συγκεκριμένα πρέπει να γράψεις:

access-list 111 permit *tcp* any any 8080

και οχι αυτο που σου εγραψα παραπάνω.

----------


## BoGe

> Αυτό ειναι ο πυρήνας του router σου!
> Ειναι το λειτουργικό του σύστημα.
> 
> Ειναι το λεγόμενο IOS και στην δική σου περίπτωση ειναι η έκδοση 12.3(8 )T


Ωραία, και πια είναι η διαφορά με το:
c837-k9o3sy6-mz.123-8.T3.bin  ;
Το ένα αρχείο τελειώνει σε "rar" και το άλλο σε "bin"

----------


## wintech2003

το bin ειναι το αρχειο που πρέπει να έχει ο router στην flash του.
Το rar ειναι μορφη συμπίεσης (σαν το zip) και προφανώς απλά περιέχει το bin.

----------


## chatasos

> το bin ειναι το αρχειο που πρέπει να έχει ο router στην flash του.


Το οποίο όταν περιέχει το "z"  σημαίνει ότι είναι και αυτό συμπιεσμένο με zip (στην πλειοψηφία τους τα IOS είναι απλά ELF αρχεία συμπιεσμένα με zip)  :Wink:

----------


## pavlidisd

Eυχαριστώ πολύ για την βοήθεια. Δεν μπορώ τώρα να καταλάβω το εξής.

θέλω να δώσω μία access-list που να δίνει access στο subnet 10.80.184.64/29 δηλαδή με μάσκα 255.255.255.248. Στην acl πως το περνάω? γιατί με 255.255.255.248 δεν περνάει ούτε με 0.0.0.3(πιθανότατα αυτό είναι λάθος). 

Εν ολίγοις θέλω να έχουν access IP από την 65-70. :?

----------


## chatasos

> Eυχαριστώ πολύ για την βοήθεια. Δεν μπορώ τώρα να καταλάβω το εξής.
> 
> θέλω να δώσω μία access-list που να δίνει access στο subnet 10.80.184.64/29 δηλαδή με μάσκα 255.255.255.248. Στην acl πως το περνάω? γιατί με 255.255.255.248 δεν περνάει ούτε με 0.0.0.3(πιθανότατα αυτό είναι λάθος). 
> 
> Εν ολίγοις θέλω να έχουν access IP από την 65-70. :?


Εξαρτάται από το τι λίστα θέλεις να χρησιμοποιήσεις:

*standard*
access-list ΧΧ permit 10.80.184.64 0.0.0.7

*extended*
_Από 10.80.184.64/29 -> internet_
access-list ΧΧΧ permit ip 10.80.184.64 0.0.0.7 any

_Από internet -> 10.80.184.64/29_
access-list ΧΧΧ permit ip any 10.80.184.64 0.0.0.7

Και φυσικά παίζει ρόλο σε ποιο interface και με ποια κατεύθυνση (in/out) θέλεις να την χρησιμοποιήσεις.

----------


## pavlidisd

Γίνεται το εξής κουφό τώρα: Έχω αυτό το setup:



```
access-list 111 permit ip 10.80.184.64 0.0.0.7 any
access-list 111 permit ip ανυ 10.80.184.64 0.0.0.7
access-list 121 deny   ip any any
dialer-list 1 protocol ip permit
```

Και δεν μπορώ να βγω ίντερνετ ενώ το ίδιο pc από το οποίο κάνω τις δοκιμές δεν μπορεί να μπει σε καμία σελίδα ταυτόχρονα το emule δουλεύει κανονικότατα!!! Ποιος μπορεί να το εξηγήσει αυτό?

----------


## chatasos

Πρέπει να ξέρουμε που και πως εφαρμόζονται οι λίστες (όπως και αν υπάρχει κάποιο "conflict" με το nat), οπότε ολόκληρο το config θα βοηθούσε.

----------


## pavlidisd

```
pavlidis#sh run
Building configuration...

Current configuration &#58; 2579 bytes
!
version 12.3
no service pad
service timestamps debug uptime
service timestamps log uptime
service password-encryption
!
hostname pavlidis
!
boot-start-marker
boot-end-marker
!
no logging buffered
enable secret 5 $1$cXGC$NKdv.6wkS.L900IYbthFb0
!
username pavlidisd xxx

no aaa new-model
ip subnet-zero
ip name-server 80.76.39.10
ip name-server 80.76.33.227
!         
!
ip audit po max-events 100
no ftp-server write-enable
!
!
!
! 
no crypto isakmp enable
!
!
!
interface Ethernet0
 description $FW_INSIDE$
 ip address 10.80.184.68 255.255.255.248
 ip access-group 100 in
 ip nat inside
 hold-queue 100 out
!
interface ATM0
 no ip address
 no atm ilmi-keepalive
 dsl operating-mode auto
 pvc 8/35 
  encapsulation aal5mux ppp dialer
  dialer pool-member 1
 !
!
interface Dialer1
 description $FW_OUTSIDE$
 ip address negotiated
 ip access-group 101 in
 ip nat outside
 encapsulation ppp
 no ip route-cache
 dialer pool 1
 dialer-group 1
 ppp authentication chap callin
 ppp chap hostname xxx
 ppp chap password xxx
!
ip classless
ip route 0.0.0.0 0.0.0.0 Dialer1
ip http server
ip http authentication local
ip http secure-server
ip nat inside source list 1 interface Dialer1 overload
ip nat inside source static tcp 10.80.184.65 8080 interface Dialer1 8080
ip nat inside source static tcp 10.80.184.66 55000 interface Dialer1 55000
ip nat inside source static tcp 10.80.184.65 22 interface Dialer1 22
ip nat inside source static tcp 10.80.184.66 4662 interface Dialer1 4662
ip nat inside source static udp 10.80.184.66 4672 interface Dialer1 4672
ip nat inside source static tcp 10.80.184.66 6881 interface Dialer1 6881
!
!
access-list 111 permit ip 10.80.184.64 0.0.0.7 any
access-list 111 permit ip any 10.80.184.64 0.0.0.7
access-list 121 deny   ip any any
dialer-list 1 protocol ip permit
snmp-server community public RO
snmp-server community pavlidisd RW
snmp-server location 10.80.184.65
snmp-server enable traps tty
snmp-server host 10.80.184.65 13111983 
!
control-plane
!
!
line con 0
 no modem enable
 transport preferred all
 transport output all
line aux 0
 transport preferred all
 transport output all
line vty 0 4
 exec-timeout 120 0
 password 7 040A58575E7015165A
 login local
 length 0
 transport preferred all
 transport input all
 transport output all
!
scheduler max-task-time 5000
!
end
```

----------


## chatasos

Αρκετά λαθάκια:

1. Στο interface eth0 έχεις δηλώσει λίστα "100 in" η οποία δεν υπάρχει, οπότε είναι σαν να μην εφαρμόζεται καμία λίστα.

2. Στο interface dialer1 έχεις δηλώσει λίστα "101 in" η οποία δεν υπάρχει, οπότε είναι σαν να μην εφαρμόζεται καμία λίστα.

3. Στο dynamic nat έχεις δηλώσει λίστα 1 ("ip nat inside source list 1 interface Dialer1 overload") η οποία όμως δεν υπάρχει στον router, γι' αυτό και δεν λειτουργεί τίποτα στο pc σου εκτός από αυτά που έχεις δηλώσει με static nat παρακάτω (γι'αυτό δουλεύει το emule).

Λογικά με "access-list 1 permit 10.80.184.64 0.0.0.7" θα σου λυθεί αυτό το πρόβλημα.

4. Έχεις δηλώσει τις λίστες 111, 121 οι οποίες όμως δεν χρησιμοποιούνται σε κάποιο interface.

Για τα 1,2,4 θα πρέπει να φτιάξεις 2 λίστες 100, 101 και να διαγράψεις τις λίστες 111,121. ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ μόνο στις λίστες που βάζεις γιατί μπορείς να μείνεις έξω από τον router...οπότε δουλεύεις με console για να έχεις το κεφάλι σου ήσυχο.

Σαν λίστα 100 (in στο eth0) μπορείς να βάλεις :

access-list 100 permit ip 10.80.184.64 0.0.0.7 any
access-list 100 deny ip any any

Το "10.80.184.64" *δεν* μπορείς να το χρησιμοποιήσεις σε in λίστα στο interface dialer1 γιατί το nat λαμβάνει χώρα μετά την λίστα, οπότε η λίστα δεν πρόκειται ποτέ να κάνει match αυτό το δίκτυο.

----------

